# دائره للتحويل من 24 فولت مستمر الى 12 فولت



## remon adel (24 سبتمبر 2009)

اريد مساعدتكم فى عمل دائره للتحويل من 24 فولت مستمر الى 12 فولت مستمر لا تقل عن 5 امبير
وشكرا للمساعده


----------



## mnnnn (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ما هو مصدر التغذية لديك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 سبتمبر 2009)

هذه هى الدائرة و حساباتها


----------



## aladel11 (12 مارس 2010)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> هذه هى الدائرة و حساباتها


 السلام عليكم:
أنا أبحث عن هذه الدائرة منذ فتره وقد قمت بتصميمها سابقا ولكن واجهتني مشكله كبيره وهي أن الترانزستور رقم 1 سيتحول الى مدفأة كهربائيه مهما كان حجم المبرد المستخدم معه.
فهل هنالك دائره أخرى ممكن أن تقوم بنفس الغرض؟؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## فائق حمادي (12 مارس 2010)

I will attach switching mode power supply


----------



## فائق حمادي (12 مارس 2010)

Use Switching mode Power supply, no heat dissipation ever
I attach an example from NS


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 مارس 2010)

فائق حمادي قال:


> use switching mode power supply, no heat dissipation ever
> i attach an example from ns


 شكرا على المجهود القيم ولكن من المعروف أن كفاءة الدائرة لن تصل على 100% وفى صفحة 7 منحنى يبين الكفاءة وهى ما بين 85 إلى 95 % ولو احتاج المستخدم أكثر من 1 أمبير ستختلف الأمور


----------



## فائق حمادي (13 مارس 2010)

أعتز كثيرا بأرائكم دائما و انا على اتم الاستعداد لابداء النصح
تحياتي


----------



## azeeez76 (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخوي فائق



عبدالعزيز


----------



## ادور (16 مارس 2010)

رائع جدا منكوم علي هذا
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmeds_1483 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا عاوز دائرة عملية تحول من 24 إلى 12 فولت مستمر


----------



## رضا خطاب (3 يوليو 2011)

mnnnn قال:


> ما هو مصدر التغذية لديك


 


مهو الاخ ذاكر لك 24 فولت 


ديت بتكون لي لزوم الباصات والعربات النقل الثقيل​


----------



## sherif-rafaat32 (24 يوليو 2011)

ارجوتوضيح اكثر من ذلك الترازستور كام فولت


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 يوليو 2011)

الدوائر بها ارقام الترانزيستورات يمكنك معرفة خواصها من
http://www.alldatasheet.com
ملحوظة صغيرة: لماذا هذا الفونت الكبير؟؟؟


----------



## sherif-rafaat32 (24 يوليو 2011)

thank you for helping me thanks


----------



## محمد عوض محمد محمد (13 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررر جداااااااااا


----------

